# Fruit flies needed



## Polizei_z (Feb 14, 2021)

Please help. Fruit fly cultures got mites and had several cultures crash. Ordered from multiple places online only to have the heat kill them before arrival. Yes, even over night. I am in the Roswell area just north of Atlanta. Willing to drive and pay. Anything would be appreciated. Willing to trade Tinctorius Blue Cobalt juveniles (2) that just left the cup and ventured out into the tank. 
My tincts, leucs, and ranitomeya orange and biolat would be most appreciative.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Are there any pet stores within driving distance that carry cultures?


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

We are in Georgia in the middle of summer. If you are willing to collect wild insects from a safe area there are species of ants, termites and a bunch of other stuff that can easily be collected. I have done it regularly for 15 or 20 years with out issues that I can determine. 

Other then that I am in Athens. I can set you up a couple of cultures if you message me. I can't spare producing cultures right now. I'm leaving town on Sunday though.

Also, you might add Atlanta to the title if possible. That would probably increase your chances of getting someone local to click on it.


----------

